# Baby Mantid Habitats



## LilBuggie (May 7, 2016)

*Making new habitats for my new Cryptics &amp; Dead Leafs. When they get bigger I will move them into their Exo Terra Terrariums but until then at least they have great air flow and a little light so I can see them at night time. *


----------



## LilBuggie (May 7, 2016)




----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## avn (May 8, 2016)

Wow what a beautiful home!

i'm currently caring for like 50 mantids so all my homes look very dystopian utilitarian. This is really nice !


----------



## Tonypace2009 (May 8, 2016)

Great enclosure nice work. Also very professional presentation. Love the Font work perfect for a cryptic mantis.


----------



## mantisman 230 (May 8, 2016)

Meh, papyrus font would have looked more appropriate xD, but nice job. Although, cryptics do like it on the dryer side of things. But you look like you have enough ventilation for it


----------



## dmina (May 17, 2016)

Good job... really cute home.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## BigDazz (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Sphynx016 (Oct 19, 2016)

damn got a whole ecosystem going on  in there


----------



## Zeppy44 (Oct 22, 2016)

Impressive container.  Been months now, any follow up on how they did for you?

Really curious. thanks


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 22, 2016)

Zeppy44 said:


> Impressive container.  Been months now, any follow up on how they did for you?
> 
> Really curious. thanks


As you didn't quote the author or reference them with a name tag such as this @Zeppy44 they will never get a e-mail message about it, and will have to stumble into this thread to see it (very unlikely). Your best option is to send her a PM (private message), but as you can see if you hover over their username she has not been online in over 3 months now (last visit was July 13th) - with only 8 posts likely decided the hobby wasn't for her either like some newcomers.  

Although looking at the habitat there should not be any issues, and likely did fine. As long as mantids have fresh air ventilation and a place to molt about anything will work.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks Thomas. I need to remember to check dates on these messages. Kinda figured that might have been the case.

Many thanks for the advice on quoting and PMs. Feeling my way as I go with a lot of neat new things that now adays most 6 yr olds are all ready expert at doing.

My only concern was the thought the containers were too wet from the pictures. But over all the looked great for a pet.


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 22, 2016)

Zeppy44 said:


> Thanks Thomas. I need to remember to check dates on these messages. Kinda figured that might have been the case.
> 
> Many thanks for the advice on quoting and PMs. Feeling my way as I go with a lot of neat new things that now adays most 6 yr olds are all ready expert at doing.
> 
> My only concern was the thought the containers were too wet from the pictures. But over all the looked great for a pet.


Your welcome, just thought it was worth pointing out so you would know.  

Indeed it was likely a bit wet, a common problem for new keepers; however, with the cross ventilation as seen mold and bacteria growth were unlikely be a issue.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ah, feel better now that my thoughts are "echoed" by another with vastly more knowledge than I.


----------

